# creating /usr/ports/packages



## bbzz (Apr 28, 2012)

Let's say I decided to make packages from all installed ports:
`# pkg_info | cut -f1 -d" " | xargs -n 1 pkg_create -j -b`
Which is ok, but this gives list of all packages in one spot.

My question is, is it possible to do this in a way so that it resembles the structure in /usr/ports/packages, with All, Latest directories, symlinks, etc? I was looking at portmaster, but I don't think it can do this.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2012)

Create the packages as you build your ports. Then the structure will get created automatically.

I normally use *portmaster -dg <category>/<portname>*. The -g switch creates the package when the port is finished building.


----------



## bbzz (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for reply.

I understand that and *-g* switch; the problem is this - what if I already have latest ports installed and don't have packages, but, I want to recreate the /usr/ports/packages structure from it?

I don't think pkg_create or portmaster can do it.


----------



## biniar (May 5, 2012)

Also it would not hurt to read the Handbook section on Installing X11


----------



## graudeejs (May 6, 2012)

biniar said:
			
		

> Also it would not hurt to read the Handbook section on Installing X11



How's that related to thread?


----------



## biniar (May 7, 2012)

I was on another thread and wasn't paying attention when I posted, apologies.


----------

